# Nikon D300s Raw files not read



## Scriptchyk

Can anyone help.. I am extremely frustrated, I have just purchased the new Nikon D300s (after my old D70 died) and find that NONE of my applications will read the raw files, neither CS3, Aperture 2.0 or Iphoto.  Can anyone advise me what I can do about this?

Thanks
Louise


----------



## Dwig

With the exception of those that shoot Adobe's "universal" DNG RAW format, every camera's RAW files are somewhat different. Getting a new camera needs to be followed with getting a new RAW converter.

Developement of newer Camera RAW plugins for any one version of Photoshop stops when the next version is introduced. The last updated ACR for PS/CS3 was released well before the introduction of the D300 and therefore can't read D300 NEF files. Adobe provides two options. One is to upgrade your PS/CS3 to CS4 (~$200USD) and the other is to use Adobe's "DNG Converter" (free download) to convert the proprietary NEF files into DNG RAW files. The resulting DNG files will open in PS/CS3's ACR just like your old D70 files.

Upgrades for Apple's applications should also be available, but I'm not familiar with the details.


----------



## Scriptchyk

Would you happen to know where I can find the DNG converter?  I have been searching Adobe for sometime now and have been unable to find it.. 

Thanks
Louise


----------



## epp_b

Ah, the caveats of using RAW...

You'll need to wait until Nikon updates their software or until Adobe or Apple finishes reverse engineering the new RAW format.  Until then, shoot TIFF, I guess.


----------



## Derrel

I would first try updating the softeware applications to try and correct the problem you're having. Sorry to hear about it.

If you visit the Adobe web site and download an updated ACR plugin, to bring your software more up to date in its raw handling capabilities it might get you in the clear.

If my memory is correct the D3 (THE PRO BODY) requires ACR update version 4.3, and since the D300 came before the D3, I would think that a slightly older ACR plugin than 4.3 would make CS3 work with your D300s files. If CS3 can not be updated to handle the D300's .NEF files, the DNG Converter for CS3 I would think ought to be able to handle the NEFs. I JUST CHECKED--Adobe states that ACR 4.6 will handle the D700 and D90, which were introduced after the D300, so the chance of ACR 4.6 for CS3 correcting the problem is very high.

Some Google searching on various topic including your software's version number and the phrase + D300 raw file will help you find out more about Aperture and iPhoto updates needed. I do not think the D300s .NEF has any file differences over the original D300 .NEF file. Since you are using a Macintosh, Apple's own Software Updater service ought to allow you to update your Apple-created applications to the highest level they can be updated to, given your particular OS X variation and the particular software apps. Have you used the system-level Software Updater feature yet to see if it can self-correct the problem?

HERE IS THE LINK to update your Macintosh copy of Photoshop CS3 to an updated Adobe Camera RAW module. Also, this official Adobe page also has the free DNG converter for CS3.

Adobe - Photoshop : For Macintosh


----------



## Garbz

D300 support comes with CameraRAW 4.3.1

Grab 4.6: Adobe - Photoshop : For Windows


----------



## epp_b

^ He's talking about the D300*s*, the new model with new RAW files.  I don't think there's a RAW viewer available for it yet.


----------



## Dwig

Scriptchyk said:


> Would you happen to know where I can find the DNG converter?  I have been searching Adobe for sometime now and have been unable to find it..
> 
> Thanks
> Louise



The final release version of both ACR v5.5 for PS/CS4 and the DNG Converter v5.5 have not been released yet. A release candidate for both the CS4 plugin and DNG Converter are available at:

Camera Raw 5.5 - Adobe Labs

"Release Candidate" (aka RC) means bug level low enough to meet the criteria for shipping the product, but final decision to ship this buld has not yet been made; additional fixes may be done before release.


----------



## KmH

Scriptchyk said:


> Would you happen to know where I can find the DNG converter? I have been searching Adobe for sometime now and have been unable to find it..
> 
> Thanks
> Louise


Google 'DNG' and the link should be #1.

I know, why make things so easy when you can make it hard.
Click this link to go directly to *the Adobe DNG page*.


----------



## Scriptchyk

Thank you for all the comments.. and you're right the D300*s* does not seem to be supported by this at least not on my mac.... plus I only have CS3 not 4 and can't afford to upgrade so that is out.. v. frustrating... I tried to download the DNG converter but it wouldn't load onto CS3... and so my frustration level is continuing to rise...

Can anyone explain, why they put out these cameras if there is no way to actually view the RAW files.. I really don't like shooting in Jpeg...on another note, if I shoot in TIFF will that at least a better alternative?


----------



## KmH

Scriptchyk said:


> Can anyone explain, why they put out these cameras if there is no way to actually view the RAW files.. I really don't like shooting in Jpeg...on another note, if I shoot in TIFF will that at least a better alternative?


You got software from Nikon with the camera that gives you access to the RAW files for viewing.

You just didn't get the capabilty to view the RAW files with the program you'd most like to use.


----------



## Derrel

Well, Nikon software CAN read the D300s files right now,today. The D300s has been on the market less than one month,and Apple and Adobe are big, somewhat slow-moving companies. Adobe also wants to sell more copies of Photoshop CS--at "some point" Adobe will quit supporting certain cameras with older versions of Photoshop CS, by not updating the ACR module to encompass the newest cameras.

I'm surprised that the D300s .NEF specification is different from that of the D300. When I bought my D2x, I had to buy an entirely new version of Photoshop and/or use Nikon Capture software to convert my RAW files.

Shooting in TIFF mode would, I guess, be an option, but it's not as versatile as a 14-bit RAW NEF is....the .NEF file will always have better adjustability in terms of white balance and total DR to play with. In the meantime, you'll probably have to work harder at getting the DNG converter to install. SOftware headaches can be very annoying, so take a little bit of time, try and make sure you follow all the steps, and read the software FAQs to make sure the updates are compatible with your OS variant, etc.

Adobe has had probably only a month,or less, to get new camera updates out...this is what being on the bleeding edge of technology is like--new hardware but no new sotware form 3rd party mfrs. Right now, I would download or install the Nikon Capture free trial. Also, didn't your new Nikon also come with Nikon View NX, which has a raw converter in it?

You might also drive over to ProPhoto Supply in NW and ask for some help there. That's the only pro camera store in your entire state,and they are the only place you can probably get a straight answer in your region.


----------



## Dwig

Scriptchyk said:


> ...I tried to download the DNG converter but it wouldn't load onto CS3...



READ ADOBE'S INSTRUCTIONS!

The DNG Converter is not a plugin for PS. It is a standalone application. You download it, you install it to its own folder independent of PS, and you run it by itself. 

It functions as a translator for proprietary RAW flavors, translating them into Adobe's "universal" RAW flavor, DNG. Once the DNG file is created, you can then open the DNG in Photoshop (PS/CS w/ ACR v2.2 and later and any version of PS/Elements that uses ACR v2.2 or higher) and it will import through Photoshop's Camera RAW plugin.


----------



## Scriptchyk

Thank you, I think I will have to drive back to Pro Photo Supply (It's where I purchased my camera from in the first place), I did try to load in the software which came with the camera but I still seemed to have difficulty reading the files.. it must be me because I can't seem to make head or tail of this.. thank you all for you input and help in this matter.. I'm sure at some point I will figure this out.. sooner, I hope, than later!


----------



## manaheim

Did anyone suggest just downloading the latest and greatest Camera Raw definitions from Adobe?  Or does CS3 not support it?


----------



## Dwig

manaheim said:


> Did anyone suggest just downloading the latest and greatest Camera Raw definitions from Adobe?  Or does CS3 not support it?



As stated in earlier posts, CS3 _does not_ support the newer v5.x versions of Camera RAW. Direct PS support for the D300s requires PS/CS4 and ACR v5.5 which hasn't been released in final form. There is a "release candidate" available.


----------

